

Self Cron Tool - motoko

Is there a tool that will remind me to execute some small task (like sending an email) in timespans of a week to two years?<p>Something that I may submit a task, like "email this person about launching a splinter community in one year" and have a reminder emailed to me?<p>It has to be some kind of web service using email, because email addresses are generally immutable and regularly checked in year-long timespans, and individual computer hard drives are not.
======
eru
Google Calender may work for you. It can also send SMS.

~~~
motoko
Wow, thanks, this looks to be just what I needed!

